# Southend Cruise ???



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

after seeing the pics from last years cruise :wink:

would anybody be up for a Southend cruise this summer???

was


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Why not 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thats the spirit m8 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Count me in Was! Last time I found some lurvely girlies to pose against some TTs I had discovered . And it was a fairly good turn out also 8) . Ice creams on me again


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Ill tag along


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Might do!


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Me too


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If Abi pays for the ice cream...I will be there.

So it looks good so far. So we can have a meeting. May I suggest we book it ASAP as well. Although I don't know Southend well and I can't recommend places, I do suggest that we meet within the next two weeks. The biggest problem is that it is holiday period so people may not be able to attend.

I was going to suggest to meet next Saturday night the 31st.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Is there a date fixed for this was?

Graham


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I can`t do the 31st :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Was, I could be up for this especially if their are ice creams [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who can do the 31st?

I am fine. I am also fine for the 7th but not the 14th.

I suggest we stick in the next two weeks only and see when the most people can make it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Ice creams on me again


Kinky, no? :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

no date fixed yet but how does a Saturday sound? Friday will probably mean more traffic all round.

I have put up an August calender up on page 1

7th, 14th, 21st ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Waw! I suggest Saturday 21st August because because ....I would have just got paid from work and can treat all to ice creams   :-* and Vlastan and I will be back from our holidays and the date is a good date way in advance of not being too short notice [smiley=idea.gif]  . There you go social secretary will sit back and let you all disguss, fumble and scratch your heads and put your thinking caps on as to if most of you are free that afternoon/evening  8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We discussed this with Abi, and we thought about suggesting next Friday 30th July.

If we don't make this date, then we won't be able to attend a meeting together till the 21st which seems like ages away.

Also the weather will be staying nice so will be lovely to go there next week.

What do you chaps say?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Friday nights down Southend are quite lively and it's the start of the weekend 8) . Friday 30th July suits me 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll pitch up if it happens on Friday 30th.

Who decides / confirms / orgainises????

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We decide when it is the most convenient time for people to come and attend.

Normally the most popular day that people can attend is the day that the event takes place.

So far we have three people for this friday. But if another day is more popular, then things will change.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cant be in 2 places at once..... I'm afraid I'll be in Poole so maybe next time!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Cant be in 2 places at once..... I'm afraid I'll be in Poole so maybe next time!


It is not set up for this Friday just yet Wak. Please don't go...it could be another date. So hold and see what happens when the rest respond.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Come on chaps...anybody else can make it this Friday night, please reply now so we know what we are doing.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd be up for this but can't do 30th or 31st. Bummer. Missed Kneesworth twice, Brooklands and now this. One day my calendar will allow me to attend an event.....


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

On holiday until 5th so can do anytime after this. Roll on the hotdogs :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Can't make this weekend, I'm in Poole also.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Waw! I suggest Saturday 21st August


Why not go with this then to avoid clashing with Poole and giving everone lots of time to stick it in their diary?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

clived said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Waw! I suggest Saturday 21st August
> ...


sounds like a good idea


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm in Prague on the 20th sorry


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I should probably say that although it sounds like a good idea, I can't actually do the 21st either


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Shall we do it in september, NO excuses :wink:


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

How about the 14th :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If it's in the evening, I can do the 14th.


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

I think last time we all meet out side the casino for 19.30ish


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Clive, if you're doing Slough to Southend I'll come along. 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Saturday 14th onwards I can do 8)


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Sat 14th seems good for me


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Clive, if you're doing Slough to Southend I'll come along. 8)


That's what I was thinking....


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

clived said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Clive, if you're doing Slough to Southend I'll come along. 8)
> ...


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Saturday 14th onwards I can do 8)


But I can't. I am on holiday that week.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

SaulTTR said:


> Shall we do it in september, NO excuses :wink:


I will be away in September for one week too.

The way it looks we can have two events. We could do a small one this weekend if more than 5 people can make it and then a bigger one in September.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

50:50 chance I could make it.........


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We only have 3 people that can make it this Friday night.

Abi
Vlastan
Nando

Sundeep (maybe)

Any more dudes?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You also have 5 who can do the 14th, plus several who haven't said if they can or can't.... :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If I don't get enought people for this friday then the 14th could be the next day. But I won't be around then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

SaulTTR said:


> Sat 14th seems good for me


sorry V... I was referring to the 14th


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> If I don't get enought people for this friday then the 14th could be the next day. But I won't be around then.


Sorry Nick, I forgot that you started this thread! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So Vlastan can't make 14th, Saul can make this date, but Saul can't make 21st where as Vlastan can. So are we working around Vlastan and Saul who can and can't make it? If this is the case how about 28th August? Although Vlastan will probably think this is too far away as he is a bit impatient and starts throwing his toys out his pram hence why he wants this Friday!  :wink: :-*


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think you're just working around V - no-one else has (so far) said they can't do the 14th have they?

It's obviously a shame if Nick can't make it though - although I bet you can't find a date that everyone can do... :-/

Why not do the 14th as a trial run to find the best places to take Nick a few weeks later


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I think you're just working around V - no-one else has (so far) said they can't do the 14th have they?
> 
> It's obviously a shame if Nick can't make it though - although I bet you can't find a date that everyone can do... :-/
> 
> Why not do the 14th as a trial run to find the best places to take Nick a few weeks later


Well I can do this week 30th July, as well 7th, 21st, 28th August and 5th of september. Only one week I can't do it and then you want to go out and play with out me.

Bad the event has to run when the most people can attend. So if this is the 14th then do it then. But what about 5th September?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What about both - seriously.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You go the 14th without me and then we can all go again the 5th September then...great idea.

Who can make it then?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I should be OK for both dates.

I'll see if I can understand them on the 14th dawn in sawf end :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I am OK with both dates too 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in on the 14th, if I'm allowed? :wink:

As for timings though, e.g. when to arrive, how about 6pm? That way we get there before the fun fair shuts and we can have a TTOC mini-golf tournament! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How about on the second date we all do a meal aswell? .


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Grrrr grumble humbug.

Just been informed that one of our friends is having a "Going to China for a year" leaving party on the 14th at which my attendance is required.

Scout out some good spots for the September meet, and if I'm not on holiday (bah humbug again) I'll see you there.

Arse.

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So is anybody meeting the 14th then? I am not so interested in this date as I can't make it.

But what about 5th September? How many of you can make this date?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> So is anybody meeting the 14th then? I am not so interested in this date as I can't make it.
> 
> But what about 5th September? How many of you can make this date?


I can make 21st August still 8). Vlastan can you show me some more salsa dancing please  :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> So is anybody meeting the 14th then? I am not so interested in this date as I can't make it.
> 
> But what about 5th September? How many of you can make this date?


Thats my Birthday


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > So is anybody meeting the 14th then? I am not so interested in this date as I can't make it.
> ...


Excellent. We will make sure that you have a nice evening. Especially with Abi around us, she will bring more delicious girls to sit with their bare bums on your lovely anis yellow. If you tell them that this is a special day for you...they may do even more. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I'm sure I can go in search of some more scrummy girls again  8) ... and furthermore one to sit in Ronin's TT on his knee :-*


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Right then, let's try and bring some law and order to this thread :wink: (was, I hope you don't mind :? )

Saturday 14th August 8)

Meet outside the Casino (wherever that is?) 6.30 â€" 7.00ish

Those who have expressed an interest so far 

Was
Xxmetal
EKZ225
Abi
Ronin
SaulTTR
Wak (maybe)
NormStrm (maybe) but he should cos we want to see his new wheels
SundeepTT
JayGemson
ColDiTT (in the south anyway and aim to be there)

Sorry if I've missed anyone, please post and correct me.

Keep em coming folks

Col


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

I am also a maybe!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> Meet outside the Casino (wherever that is?) 6.30 â€" 7.00ish
> 
> Col


Just head for the sea front. From whatever direction you can't miss it, just keep driving along the front and there's just rows and rows of parking.

I've been there plenty of times before, so if anyone wants to take my mobile number I'll gladly guide them in.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

if we stop for jellied eels then i'm in

big h :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Update 

Was 
xxmetal 
EKZ225 
Abi 
Ronin 
SaulTTR 
Wak (maybe) 
NormStrm (maybe) but he should cos we want to see his new wheels 
SundeepTT 
JayGemson 
ColDiTT (in the south anyway and aim to be there) 
Kop (maybe)
H
Nando

Anymore for anymore :wink:

Col


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Its been some time since I visited the delights of Saufend 

See you there!

Ryan


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

RONIN

We are looking for a 12v Dyson, for your birthday, you'll never have dirty carpets again, then you'll conquer the conkers, see you in Southend mate.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

H said:


> RONIN
> 
> We are looking for a 12v Dyson, for your birthday, you'll never have dirty carpets again, then you'll conquer the conkers, see you in Southend mate.


Superb - could it be blue ?

Birthday`s 5th Sep( which was a suggested date ) now its moved to August


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Birthday`s 5th Sep( which was a suggested date ) now its moved to August


What?? Your birthday :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ill try and pop down to this. Was what about having a proper night out and check the local delights!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Also a very possible for us two , will confirm later :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

So far 

Was 
xxmetal 
EKZ225 
Abi 
Ronin 
SaulTTR 
Wak (maybe) 
NormStrm (maybe) but he should cos we want to see his new wheels 
SundeepTT 
JayGemson 
ColDiTT (in the south anyway and aim to be there) 
Kop (maybe) 
Nando 
H 
Ttej (maybe)
TTotal (maybe)

8)


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

How far is the Casino from the pier ? Is it on the front

:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:

We are staying the night, is anybody else, :?: 
[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

Late nght drinking TT in bed 4 the nite [smiley=zzz.gif]

Big H


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

H said:


> How far is the Casino from the pier ? Is it on the front
> 
> :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


Why dodn't you meet Col, Was and I at South Mimms, see the other thread ?



H said:


> We are staying the night, is anybody else, :?:
> [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> Late nght drinking TT in bed 4 the nite [smiley=zzz.gif]
> ...


Where are you staying? I might stay down myself.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

TTej said:


> Was what about having a proper night out and check the local delights!


local delights are in short supplies in Saarffend! 

Saying that, did have a decent meal in the casino (Rendevouz), had a few drinks and a flutter. Worth a shout in there (but u need membership). I remeber they were having a free draw to win a RX8 sometime to be held in Aug. Also worth a short trip to Leigh on Sea which has a decent pub on the seafront (can't remember name).

The previous time I went there was back in 98, had my 325i nicked in the carpark of a well known establishment off the seafront. Painful memories to this day, and bloody expensive cab fare home back to London 3am in the morning!


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Blimey how much would a cab cost me to shropshire


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

The cheek off it!!!!

You doing an event in Southend without me? 

Count me in and if you need any info on where to meet etc, this local lad knows da hood.

If the weather is good that day then your be lucky to get a space outside the casino as the day trippers will still be loading up there buckets. But saying that we did it last time.

Also be aware of the speed cameras coming into Southend and in Southend itself, theirs loads of them.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

uk_christophe
can we all stay at your place mines a bacon bap and a mug of tea at 10.30 [smiley= [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] sleeping.gif]


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

H said:


> uk_christophe
> can we all stay at your place mines a bacon bap and a mug of tea at 10.30 [smiley= [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] sleeping.gif]


Oh tea, bacon baps and tea, mines 2 sugars


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Mmmm a full english

Unfortunitly my trendy bachelor pad has change since last year, its now over run by a demanding female. :?

So is this still on for Saturday night?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

uk_christophe said:


> So is this still on for Saturday night?


It sure is christophe 8) see you there


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

with bacon baps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> H said:
> 
> 
> > How far is the Casino from the pier ? Is it on the front
> ...


Hi guys may I suggest a safer stay over if you decide might be the local Holiday Inns just outside sarfend? Selected few are around the area are Junction of M25 and A12 and Basildon is Festival Retail Park. These places might be a bit more expensive but you would rest better being reasurred your cars are being looked after by your lovely friend CCTV . If you want more help finding these places or local hotels let me know via an instant message as I am an essex tart and know Essex pretty well and can get you numbers or info.

Having just got back of my lavely holiday in the sun if I don't have too much washing and ironing and all the boring chorey bits a girlie has to do having been a way for two weeks having looked after her man and two lads, I will definately come along and be on the look out for some babes for some severe TT piccies  8) :wink: .

Casino is a good place to meet out side as you can't miss it. I suggest everybody wait for everbody there. Then take the motors down the front, line them all up outside the arcades for some series piccie taking, some light snacks and piccie snapping and a jolly  .

I will look forward to it, as I say if I am not too tired as we have just got home from holiday doing a 14 hour car journey.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

At work at the Mo - ill be their for 8pm


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Great!!!

1 and a half hours before the start of the cruise and I find out about it....

Need to surf the Events section more often 

Sorry guys I would have easily been able to make it but unfortunately made some other plans. I might see some of you guys on your way to the cruise as I will be driving around that area. If you see a dodgy lookin asian dude gettin happy and waving it will be me!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll be along with Ronin @ 8pm

Saul


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Great evening folks and thoroughly enjoyable.

Thanks to Christophe for being our local guide  nice mota too 8)

some pics

Coming *through*!!









*Mind that camera Phill* :wink: 









*Black it is then* 8) 









*Southend by night*









Sorry about some of the picture quality, they were produced for the web :wink:

Col


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice photos Col!

Was a cracking night up until we lost everyone after the meal - never got a chance to see H on the dance arcade machines :lol:

I got some photos from the initial Casino-end meet that I'll share with you when I get a chance.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Great pics, we had a lovely time, nice to meet some new faces !! 
H didn't get to the dance mats, managed a late night in the pub and quite a few beers


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Nice to see the roads filled with TTs

Im glad I could help out, sorry I wasnt with you for long as my other half was poorly.

Next time I'll give them TTs a go in a straight line.


----------

